# Is there a specific name for male Harpies?



## Turqoise (Apr 3, 2010)

In the event of a male Harpy, would one call it simply "Male Harpy" or "Harpon" or is there another term used?


----------



## CFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Bah, when I read harpies I thought of the harpies in GoW 3... :E 

*Grabs bleach to clean my mind*


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't think there are male harpies.

So you just make up a name and call them a new species.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Marpies.


----------



## Chiper12 (Apr 3, 2010)

Male succubus are referred to as incubus. I dunno if that helps you though.


----------



## entropicage (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm fairly sure that there is no male of the fictional species of harpy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2010)

There are no male harpies, I'm responsible for their entire population :V


----------



## Chiper12 (Apr 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> There are no male harpies, I'm responsible for their entire population :V


Stop eating everything that has wings.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> Stop *"*eating*"* everything that has wings.


fix'd


----------



## Chiper12 (Apr 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> fix'd


Wait... what?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> fix'd



You're gay?



Chiper12 said:


> Wait... what?



He made it sexual.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're gay?
> 
> 
> 
> He made it sexual.


No I "eat" the female harpies.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> No I "eat" the female harpies.



Ah.

He meant stop eating the males.


----------



## Chiper12 (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ah.
> 
> He meant stop eating the males.


Male harpies are people too.


... Okay they're not, but we need SOMETHING to distract people from slapping penises to birds.


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

Most harpies are female...but males are rare and considered princes...

**Edit: There's no differentiation between male and female harpies (I'm looking this up..)


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ah.
> 
> He meant stop eating the males.


Oh, you got the wrong dude then South Syde is the one frying them.


----------



## Chiper12 (Apr 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh, you got the wrong dude then South Syde is the one frying them.


THE FIE- wait... frying? I do love me some drumsticks.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> THE FIE- wait... frying? I do love me some drumsticks.



Can I haz some o' dat grape drank too? 







And some watermelon.


----------



## Chiper12 (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Can I haz some o' dat grape drank too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmm... Cannon took all the grape drank, but there's some watermelon in the field.


----------



## CFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Can I haz some o' dat grape drank too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Loookksss like _someone_ is outta' koooolaaaiiddd....

Go to the store and get me some!! >.>!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> Mmmm... Cannon took all the grape drank, but there's some watermelon in the field.



Just as long as there aren't any trees to lynch me at. (Ok that took it too far, sorry just a little comical joking, no racism intended)


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> Mmmm... Cannon took all the grape drank, but there's some watermelon in the field.


Yeah but the field is on the other side of the fence and across a river.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah but the field is on the other side of the fence and across a river.



Yeah, I can jump the fence but shit, I can't swim v_v


----------



## Chiper12 (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, I can jump the fence but shit, I can't swim v_v


Can always steal a boat.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> Can always steal a boat.



And I'll be blaring this all day long.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, I can jump the fence but shit, I can't swim v_v


*swims across*
*jumps fence*
*grabs watermellon*
*jumps back over*
*swims back over*


----------



## Chiper12 (Apr 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *swims across*
> *jumps fence*
> *grabs watermellon*
> *jumps back over*
> *swims back over*


Dat man's got skills.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> Dat man's got skills.



Cause he's actually white O_O

Hehe


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> Dat man's got skills.


This looks like a job for Hispanic man!


----------



## Chiper12 (Apr 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> This looks like a job for Hispanic man!


Do we have to pay him though?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> Do we have to pay him though?


In tacos


----------



## Chiper12 (Apr 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> In tacos


Nachos too.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Marpies.



Murpies.


----------



## Chiper12 (Apr 3, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Murpies.


Man Pies.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Again, Marpies.

Male harpies = marpies.


----------



## CFox (Apr 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> In tacos



But sharks don't eat tacos!?!


----------



## Chiper12 (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Again, Marpies.
> 
> Male harpies = marpies.


I still want a man pie.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> But sharks don't eat tacos!?!


I eat surfers also... Hey do you surf?


----------



## Chiper12 (Apr 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I eat surfers also... Hey do you surf?


He does. I've seen pictures.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 3, 2010)

Male Harpies are nonexistent.

Harpies are presumably a sort of demon and therefore are spawned from some sort of hell through demonic magics.

Fuck, I dunno, ask the Greeks.  They'd know.


----------



## CFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> He does. I've seen pictures.



Wait! How did you get into my imageshack acco-.... damn.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Wait! How did you get into my imageshack acco-.... damn.


Run fox run!


----------



## CFox (Apr 3, 2010)

*Runs and hides in a hole*


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> *Runs and hides in a hole*


FOUR!
[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U0Hx5ka1FiA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U0Hx5ka1FiA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## CFox (Apr 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> FOUR!
> [YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U0Hx5ka1FiA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U0Hx5ka1FiA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]



Oh that's soooo not right... but funny


----------



## abitfuzzy (Apr 4, 2010)

i always thought, IIRC that harpies were made from a chicken egg being layed on the dark of the moon on the solstice.  but it's been a long time since i read that.


----------



## zesty (Apr 4, 2010)

I've never heard of a male harpy, but I would imagine it would also just be called a harpy as well.  I heard that since harpies are female, they would steal men and have their way with them (unpleasantly, mind you).


----------



## Willow (Apr 4, 2010)

zesty said:


> I've never heard of a male harpy, but I would imagine it would also just be called a harpy as well.  I heard that since harpies are female, they would steal men and have their way with them (unpleasantly, mind you).


Male harpies, from what I read, are called harpies but are known as princes..


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2010)

zesty said:


> (unpleasantly, mind you)



Hey, that's a matter of opinion.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Most harpies are female...but males are rare and considered princes...
> 
> **Edit: There's no differentiation between male and female harpies (I'm looking this up..)


brb changing species


----------



## zesty (Apr 4, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey, that's a matter of opinion.



I dunno, raped and probably eaten, depending on which Harpy we are talking about (battle maidens or monsters),  sounds pretty unpleasant.  Though..this is the furry fandom @_@


----------



## zesty (Apr 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Male harpies, from what I read, are called harpies but are known as princes..



Where are you reading this?  Not saying OMG WRONG, hell if I know, I'm just curious.


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2010)

zesty said:


> I dunno, raped and probably eaten



Sounds hawt.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 4, 2010)

What I don't get is where people get this idea of harpies being attractive nearly nude women with bird limbs.  According to legend they were hideous, noisy, and horridly smelly.  They killed and ate people and then presumably decorated their filthy nests with their skeletal remains.


----------



## Willow (Apr 4, 2010)

zesty said:


> Where are you reading this?  Not saying OMG WRONG, hell if I know, I'm just curious.


random sites I Googled on Greek mythology


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What I don't get is where people get this idea of harpies being attractive nearly nude women with bird limbs.  According to legend they were hideous, noisy, and horridly smelly.  They killed and ate people and then presumably decorated their filthy nests with their skeletal remains.



You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Apr 4, 2010)

male harpies? blasphemy!


----------



## Gnome (Apr 4, 2010)

as far as i know Harpies rape human males to impregnate


----------



## zesty (Apr 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What I don't get is where people get this idea of harpies being attractive nearly nude women with bird limbs.  According to legend they were hideous, noisy, and horridly smelly.  They killed and ate people and then presumably decorated their filthy nests with their skeletal remains.



Actually, they were originally described as beautiful, winged maidens before they were made into monsters in later Greek mythology.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Turqoise said:


> In the event of a male Harpy, would one call it simply "Male Harpy" or "Harpon" or is there another term used?



"harpoons"

because... when you see a whale...





maaan the HARPOONS!


----------



## Tycho (Apr 5, 2010)

zesty said:


> Actually, they were originally described as beautiful, winged maidens before they were made into monsters in later Greek mythology.



Sure you're not thinking of Sirens?


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 5, 2010)

entropicage said:


> I'm fairly sure that there is no male of the fictional species of harpy.



This.
Harpy is a female entity.
Period.

Now you can be a harpy and a man, but.. i think that would mean youre confused about your sexuality or gay. *shrug*


----------



## Glitch (Apr 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Sure you're not thinking of Sirens?



I thought Sirens were in the sea and lured sailors to their deaths with their songs like some bitchy-ass mermaid.  ._.


----------



## silvermoon93 (Apr 5, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I thought Sirens were in the sea and lured sailors to their deaths with their songs like some bitchy-ass mermaid. ._.


That's a more modern spin on them. Originally they were the aforementioned beautiful women that were cursed to become bird monsters that could lure men with their voices, if I remember right. 

Although, in modern culture, either definition is acceptable.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 5, 2010)

There are no male harpies.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There are no male harpies.



male harpies are a parasitic worm that lives inside of female harpy's vaginas and is only there to sperminate her eggs when she wants him to.

like anglerfish.


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a couple _[4, really.  i love the damn things]_ male harpy characters--one of which is a primary persona of mine--and I just call them all harpies.  

inb4 "omg there are no male harpys baww!"  

None of them are "classic" harpies.  One is 12 ft tall and lives in the artic, my persona is a half-breed beserker, another is a micro based on a cockatiel...Yeah, you get the picture.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 5, 2010)

I read the title as "Is there a specific name for male Herpes?"


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> male harpies are a parasitic worm that lives inside of female harpy's vaginas and is only there to sperminate her eggs when she wants him to.
> 
> like anglerfish.



I think the word you are looking for is "Penis".


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Kohaku Chimaera said:


> I have a couple _[4, really.  i love the damn things]_ male harpy characters--one of which is a primary persona of mine--and I just call them all harpies.
> 
> inb4 "omg there are no male harpys baww!"
> 
> None of them are "classic" harpies.  One is 12 ft tall and lives in the artic, my persona is a half-breed beserker, another is a micro based on a cockatiel...Yeah, you get the picture.



None of them are "classic" herpes.  One is 12 ft tall and lives in the attic, my fursona is a half-baked bearseeker, another is a microwave based on a cockatiel...Yeah, you get the pico de gallo.

sorry that's how I read it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I think the word you are looking for is "Penis".



no. you mean "testes" or "male gonads"
you cant just have the delivery device without the factory.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> None of them are "classic" herpes.  One is 12 ft tall and lives in the attic, my fursona is a half-baked bearseeker, another is a microwave based on a cockatiel...Yeah, you get the pico de gallo.
> 
> sorry that's how I read it.


lol
Herpes.



Zrcalo said:


> no. you mean "testes" or "male gonads"
> you cant just have the delivery device without the factory.



>.>

so they are the "Wings" on the male harpy?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> lol
> Herpes.



because not everyone has a 12ft tall herpes hiding in their attic.

yes. their wings are balls.
and their head is penis.

lol. they're like a penis. 

they attach during pregnancy and also they can be shot out the vagina like a bullet and infect other people with herpes.


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> None of them are "classic" herpes.  One is 12 ft tall and lives in the attic, my fursona is a half-baked bearseeker, another is a microwave based on a cockatiel...Yeah, you get the pico de gallo.
> 
> sorry that's how I read it.



I'm not sure if I should lol my ass off or be confused and offended.  o_o;;  I take pride in my characters so that's a little..Uhm.  ..;


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Kohaku Chimaera said:


> I'm not sure if I should lol my ass off or be confused and offended.  o_o;;  I take pride in my characters so that's a little..Uhm.  ..;



IM DRUNK


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> IM DRUNK



Ohoho.  That explains everything then.

I shall commence loling, in that case.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Kohaku Chimaera said:


> Ohoho.  That explains everything then.
> 
> I shall commence loling, in that case.



not /really/ drunk. I can styl type. 

I wish I had a herpes in my attic.


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> not /really/ drunk. I can styl type.
> 
> I wish I had a herpes in my attic.



Don't we all?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Kohaku Chimaera said:


> Don't we all?



yes.


----------



## Greg (Aug 23, 2015)

ngl op i misread and thought u wanted a name for male herpes


----------



## SodaBubbles (Feb 23, 2016)

I CAN BE WHAT I WANT MOM


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 24, 2016)

A male harpie is called a herpes.


----------



## Akshay (Mar 19, 2017)

Hey I been doing research on this for years cause every night on full moon from the age of 6 I been seeing this harpy


----------



## TomVaporeon (Mar 19, 2017)

A bird


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 19, 2017)

Back to sleep, little thread!


----------

